# male and females bettas



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Hello everyone..
Can someone please tell me ..if you can keep any type of bettas together?

I just got a female betta and a male delta tail betta..and was told I could keep the two together..  

I have them in their own tank right now and plan to leave it that way...

Thanks and hope someone can clear this up for me..

sharon


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Most often you cannot keep a male and female together. You can keep more than 1 female in a tank, but when Bettas spawn the male fights with the female after she lays the eggs and the male can (and will) kill her.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

lol... sharon who did you hear that from ? :S

ditto to what night said 

I have a few girls in a 25 gallon with tonnes of stuff in there to keep bullying to a min. (girls can be pushy too) Even still...you wont be able to keep an overly agressive female in a community somtimes too.


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> lol... sharon who did you hear that from ? :S
> 
> ditto to what night said
> 
> I have a few girls in a 25 gallon with tonnes of stuff in there to keep bullying to a min. (girls can be pushy too) Even still...you wont be able to keep an overly agressive female in a community somtimes too.


Hello
I know you can keep female bettas together ..however I was that I could keep a reg female betta with a delta tail male.because they are not the same breed.. 
I wasnt to sure on what I was being told so I asked..,oh and this came from the pet store were I got them from...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe.... no matter how fancy.. Betta is still betta. ^^

Unless we are talkin wilds.. lol


----------



## sharon (Oct 2, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> Hehehe.... no matter how fancy.. Betta is still betta. ^^
> 
> Unless we are talkin wilds.. lol


oh well it really doesnt matter ..its not like i was going to put them together,because i know how bettas are...But I wanted to know if maybe the pet store was telling me something I never knew...

But i guess they are wrong again..Oh well...i sure wish these people would get their story right,before acting like they know it all...

Thanks anyways jess!


----------



## moon (Mar 11, 2006)

All of the domestic bettas are Betta Splendens and have the same traits. As Cidddian said maybe you might be able to mix some of the wilds with domestics. I've never tried it so I donno.


----------

